

Post-Pay Wall, New York Times Sees a Dip In Traffic - sasvari
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/business/2011/04/new-york-times/36591/

======
redthrowaway
The more interesting metric here would be signup. Is the NYT making more money
with the paywall than without? Admittedly, it will take some time before any
stats are meaningful, but I'd like to see whether the paywall is actually
solving NYT's problems, and not some vaguely-related metrics.

I remain skeptical that paywalls are a workable long-term solution for the
problems paper journalism faces, but I'd like to see some evidence one way or
t'other before making a decision.

~~~
StavrosK
Exactly. The article doesn't even mention revenues, and I think that that's
the most important metric here. After all, why would the paper care about
declining views if revenues were up?

------
sdfx
This dip was expected and isn't necessary a problem as long as the "positive
effects" outnumber the negative ones. By a move like this, you'll lose
visitors and attention because your stories potentially aren't referenced as
much anymore, but you might make it up in additional revenue and a more
dedicated readership.

------
DiabloD3
This doesn't surprise me. I quit linking or passing on NYT links once they
basically banned everyone from reading.

I'm not saying I have a huge following, but theres also a million people like
me out there.

------
TamDenholm
I hate to be a troll but when i read this headline, all i can think in my head
is "Gee thanks captain obvious!"

